# MILAN | NoveTredici Via De Cristoforis Housing | 9-13 fl | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

A project by CINO ZUCCHI ARCHITETTI, surrounded by great urban transformation, they are two buildings raised from volumes of unique architectural features for a residence of highest quality. 








The layout of the buildings on the lot meets a number of "urban" objectives tied to a reading of the nature of public and private open spaces. The new urban front built in Via De Cristoforis has two different heights, of nine and thirteen floors linked by a light volume which defines the common main entrance, all without forgetting to mend the "minor fronts" that complete and identify a central green courtyard to both projects. The units have different cuts, up to multi-room apartments, with sizes ranging from 70 square meters to 230 square meters. Terrace and Box complete the choice. A "A+ class" residence is not just about saving energy, but it is a special care to pollution reduction of the city.

















Living in Via De Cristoforis means comfort. The proximity to the stations of the Milan Metro and Porta Garibaldi allows the residents to be connected, in no time, not only with the whole city, but also with the country, thanks to the new rail links. The city seems quiet and reserved around the residence, but not far it becomes young and lively, thanks to what Corso Como area has to offer.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile.org​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

updates










_urbanfile.org_​


----------

